# GEMS teacher accommodation



## Jeanrp (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi Guys I will be moving over to Dubai in 2017 and wanted to know if anyone has any comments on the teachers accommodation supplied by GEMS in Silicon Oasis?


----------



## adnan1010 (Oct 10, 2015)

Obviously they will be providing, but what exactly did they offer you. You did not had any communication with them?


----------

